# Landratte sucht Boot



## capri2 (29. September 2016)

So also von Booten hab ich so gut wie keine Ahnung.
Darf aber bei uns am See eines nutzen (nur Rudern) und würde gerne eines nutzen.

Jetzt gibts ja ewig viele verschiedene Boote.. Banana, Alu, Kunststoff/GFK Ruderboote, Schlauchboote usw usw..

Ich kann das Boot vermutlich dauerhaft am See abstellen.. Benötige dann nur einen Slipperwagen evtl.
Welche Größe benötigt man ca für 2 Erwachsene mit leichter Ausrüstung?
Würde gerne in dem Boot auch stehen können.

Hab jetzt auch so ein Tabur YAK 2 gesehen mit Doppelkiel.. taugt das was?
Hab echt keine Ahnung und möchte nichts falsches kaufen..

BTW. wie alt darf ein Kunststoff/GFK Boot sein? Wird doch spröde mit der Zeit oder?


----------



## capri2 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Das hat sogar Räder dran ;O)

https://www.bicshop.de/bic-sportyak-245-explorer-2016.html


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Also ich persönlich würde nichts unter 4 Meter nehmen wenn ihr komfortabel zu 2t fischen wollt! Dann noch eine entsprechende Breite und einen Flachboden oder Mehrkieler für die Kippstabilität. Was man allerdings beachten muss, je schmäler, desto besser zu rudern. Mir wäre die Kippstabilität allerdings wichtiger!

Wir haben das hier auf einem See liegen, find ich persönlich zu unstabil (einwandiger Boden) und sehr kippelig:

http://www.sea-sports.de/fischunter-allround-fishunter-ruderboot-auch-motorisierbar-430m/p-77.html

Von den ausmaßen und der Beschreibung her würde ich sowas hier nehmen, bin ich allerdings noch nie gefahren. Aber die Ankas sind ja weit verbreitet und beliebt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Motorboot-ANKA/291869740200?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D39022%26meid%3Dd4dfc776eac446cb84be2706cd188688%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D6%26rkt%3D18%26sd%3D371661186891

oder das:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...186891?hash=item5688bba74b:g:RHkAAOxyAs9STDJo


----------



## capri2 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Hey Stoney danke für die Antwort!

Also ist das BIC nix? Und ich muss wirklich auf + 4m gehen...?!


----------



## grubenreiner (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Das BIC ist zu zweit zu klein. 
absolutes Minimum für 2 personen sind effektive 3m Innenraum, aber dass ist wirklich Untergrenze des Komforts.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Das BIC ist zu zweit zu klein.
> absolutes Minimum für 2 personen sind effektive 3m Innenraum, aber dass ist wirklich Untergrenze des Komforts.



So siehts aus! Wenn ihr euch noch irgendwie im Boot bewegen wollt und auch noch im Stehen werfen wollt, sollte es auf keinen Fall kleiner sein...


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Die Jungs haben recht, dieser schwimmende Kasten ist nur für "Einzelkämpfer" geeignet, die zudem auch nicht unbedingt weite Strecken zu rudern haben.
Zu zweit hockst du in dem Ding Knie an Knie und jede Bewegung will gut überlegt sein, b.z.w. abgesprochen werden!
Die Zulassung für drei Personen ist geradezu lächerlich.
Ein Boot wo man auch zu zweit vernünftig angeln will, sollte mindestens 3,50m Länge und 1,40m Breite haben.
(und auch das ist schon kuschelig!)
Mein Tipp, lieber noch etwas sparen und ein richtiges Boot kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## capri2 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Ok also die Größe wäre geklärt, Danke!

Was mit dem Material.. Schlauchboot ist dann auch raus oder kann man da gut stehen bei entsprechendem Boden..


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Ein Schlauchboot wird eigentlich nur von Leuten gekauft die Platzprobleme haben und entweder beim Transport beschränkt sind, oder eben zu Hause keinen Lagerplatz haben.(meistens beides!)
Du hast aber doch geschrieben, dass es einen Liegeplatz am Wasser gibt?
Mit kleineren Schlauchis wird  man, vor allem bei Wind, willenlos umher getrieben, unter Rudern ist dabei auch schön zu sehen, wie die Teile übers Gewässer "eiern".
Für mich wäre das nix!

Jürgen


----------



## allegoric (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Jo Schlauchboot ist sinnlos zum Rudern. Wenns billig sein soll und gut zum Rudern finde ich immernoch eine DDR Anka gut. Aluboote sind als Motor- / Elektroboote gut zu gebrauchen, aber entsprechend teuer und können in kleinen Größen kippliger sein. Gerade wenns gut zu rudern sein soll, sind die Boote enger geschnitten (Verdrängerrumpf) und dann würde ich definitiv zu einem anderen Werkstoff als Alu raten. Ich hatte als Verleihboote manchmal Ankas und die finde ich im Vergleich zu meinem Alukahn perfekt zum Rudern und stabil genug zum Stehen, gerade für 2 Personen. Billig sind se auch noch, bedürfen aber aufgrund des GFKs hin und wieder Pflege.


----------



## capri2 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Ok Super also Anka wurde jetzt schon öfters genannt mache ich mich mal schlau..
Wie sollte so ein Boot gepflegt werden.. Bzw wie erkenne ich bei einem gebrauchten ob es in Ordnung ist?


----------



## Megalodon1 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Ringmaier Hunter, is topp: selbst zu dritt kann man stehend Spinnfischen... Grüße


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*



capri2 schrieb:


> Ok Super also Anka wurde jetzt schon öfters genannt mache ich mich mal schlau..
> Wie sollte so ein Boot gepflegt werden.. Bzw wie erkenne ich bei einem gebrauchten ob es in Ordnung ist?



Also viel Pflege braucht so ein Ding eigentlich nicht! Wenns im Wasser  liegt ein Anti-Fouling, brauchst als Landlieger allerdings nicht. Und  halt ab und an mal putzen. Was soll man da sonst noch machen müssen? Evtl. mal neu streichen wenn der Lack schlecht wird oder eine defekte Stelle ausbessern, aber das ist kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## zorra (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

...wene iner Nähe von Holland wohnst...Marktplaats.nl...da findes du so ziemlich alles an Angelboote.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tommes63 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Son Anka is bei uns im Osten der Angelkahn schlechthin. Ich hab schon öfters zu zweit damit geangelt. Sofern nicht zwei 100 kilo Burschen da einsteigen kippelt da auch nix, weil der Boden gereade ist, ohne V Kiel.

Halten tun die Dinger auch ewig. Wie hier schon beschrieben, Wasserlieger braucht Antifouling, im Frühjahr putzen für die neue Saison, fertig. GFK Reparaturen sind einfach zu erledigen. 

Knapp 1000 € aus dem  E Bay Angebot is ganz o.k. aber als Bootsanfänger würd ich was gebrauchtes nehmen. Sollte man im Laufe der Zeit andere Ansprüche stellen, kann man das mit wenig Verlust wieder verkaufen.


capri2 schrieb:


> wie erkenne ich bei einem gebrauchten ob es in Ordnung ist?


Auf Risse kontrollieren, viel mehr kann da kaum sein. Mit frischem Antifouling könnten eben solche grad überpinselt sein, muß aber nicht.


----------



## capri2 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Hab heute einen Termin in der Nachbarschaft..
Ist wohl eine ehemaliges Segelboot das 2x im Wasser war..
Muss ich mir mal anschauen.. Ruder sind dabei..
Ansonsten habe ich 2-3 Angebote die interessant sind.. Allerdings wie immer.. Die teuren sind nicht weit weg und die günstigen ne Tagesreise :O)
Wohne etwas ungünstig für ein Boot |kopfkrat
Nach Holland sind auch 400km


----------



## Stoney0066 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Dann lieber abwarten bis sich was vernünftiges in deiner Nähe auftut! Wenn du dir jetzt auf die Schnelle was kaufst ohne groß zu überlegen kaufst du garantiert zweimal...


----------



## capri2 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4577287#post4577287

steht ja nicht weit weg, und ist evtl auch noch ne Option..

Ja Geduldig bin ich nur beim Angeln ;O)


----------



## hennykanu (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Hallo Capri,
 ich bin auch bei meinen Angelbooten  von 3,50
 auf 6,40 und dann auf 11 m gekommen. Aber letzendlich
 dann doch wieder bei 3,40 m gelandet da ich feststellen musste das je grösser das Boot je umständlicher und Fazit
 ich hab es nicht genutzt. Jetzt habe ich ein Ruderkanu
 mit 4,2 m das ich am meisten nutze da es nur 23 kg hat
 und Pfeilschnell ist. dann nehme ich auch noch gern
 mein 3,40 ger Boot da es sich leicht rudern lässt aber mit 50 kg schon wieder nur von 2 Personen aufgeladen werden kann.
 Wir haben darin schon mehrere lange hecht und Barschtörns
 gemacht aber eng fanden wir es nicht.
 Da es aber jeder anders sieht rate ich Dir:
 Lad Dich bei Spezis die ein Boot haben mal ein oder das Boot aus Denn die einzig richtige Meinung ist:
 Deine !#6
 Gruß Frank


----------



## capri2 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Landratte sucht Boot*

Danke für die Meinungen und Tipps!

Habe jetzt ein Boot für lau bekommen vom Nachbarn..
Wildflower 3,5 x 1,5
Eigentlich eine Segeljole mit Schwert.. 
Habe es schon testen können mit 2 Personen und das geht einwandfrei.. Sogar das Schwert nutze ich, da es mit weitaus weniger kippelt.
Rumpfgewicht hat es nur 42 KG und ist gut handelbar..
Nur ein wenig Winadanfällig ist es und Ankern ist nicht erlaubt..
Da muss ich mir was einfallen lassen.
Freu mich schon das Boot im Winter dann etwas zu "pimpen"#6


----------

